# National Course list link



## Jarnhamar (27 Feb 2014)

Could someone kindly post (or PM me) the link to the list of national courses being run?


----------



## dapaterson (27 Feb 2014)

On the DWAN, go to CADTC, CTC, National Calendar.


----------



## Jarnhamar (27 Feb 2014)

I'm not familiar with CADTC, I'll pass the info on and check it out myself too. Thank you.


----------



## PuckChaser (27 Feb 2014)

CADTC used to be called LFDTS. They're the doctrine and training thinktank for the Army.


----------



## Journeyman (28 Feb 2014)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> CADTC used to be called LFDTS. They're the doctrine and training thinktank holding tank  for the Army.


You had a minor typo there; it's fixed now.


----------



## Jarnhamar (28 Feb 2014)

I guess some reserve units don't like their troops knowing about the national course least for fear they may start putting memos requesting stuff.


----------



## Bzzliteyr (28 Feb 2014)

ObedientiaZelum said:
			
		

> I guess some reserve units don't like their troops knowing about the national course least for fear they may start putting memos requesting stuff.



Every Div is allocated a certain amount of seats for a course, in turn, every Brigade is allocated out of that allocation.

Keep in mind the training year starts in April and the 2014-15 Noational calendar has only been leaked to individual training cells so far.  I believe we (41CBG) pushed out the "draft" to the units with which course we had allocations on, deleting all the "not-entitled" to courses.

As well, we don't always get the allocations we are given. Example, I calle the Int people this morning to confirm course dates for the Tactical Questioner course.  The draft dates and the real ones are different and even though I was told we had two position \s allocated to us, Int school says the courses are both loaded.

Some members don't realise that at the brigade level, we filter what goes up. At the unit level your RSS guy should be doing that and before it even gets to him, your troop/platton warrant should be looking at it.

Just because the CQCB course is running and your buddy said he's going on it doesn't mean he is... he may have a NOMINATION for it but until he gets on the plane/arrives at the school, he ain't got nothing.  We had guys ENROLLED on PLQ-A two weeks ago that were deleted last week.

Another point? A supply tech that puts in for underwater knife fighting might not need it as much as the combat engineer.

Edit to add: here's the DWAN link - http://lfdts-ctc.kingston.mil.ca/CTCHQ/G3/g3ops/ArmyNationalCalendar/Shared%20Documents/Home.aspx


----------



## Jarnhamar (28 Feb 2014)

Bzzliteyr said:
			
		

> Every Div is allocated a certain amount of seats for a course, in turn, every Brigade is allocated out of that allocation.
> 
> Keep in mind the training year starts in April and the 2014-15 Noational calendar has only been leaked to individual training cells so far.  I believe we (41CBG) pushed out the "draft" to the units with which course we had allocations on, deleting all the "not-entitled" to courses.
> 
> ...



I realize members aren't entitled to be sent on any course they wish but that's different than a unit trying to hide the national list from members so that they don't ask for them and annoy the CoC with memos.  IMO troops should not only have the option to ask but encouraged to do so.  It may create a bit of extra work for a CoC staffing memos but at least members will realize there's courses out there other than comm's and driver wheeled. Good for their morale too.  I know what you're saying though.  Appreciate the link thank you.


----------



## Bzzliteyr (28 Feb 2014)

As I said, you won't find anything past March in there... but eventually it'll be updated. It's not a list you can just print out though, it's a billion pages of course codes, etc. You'd have to go into documentum to look for pre-requistes, a commonly overlooked item when young soldiers push upward for ALL THE COURSES!!


----------



## 392 (28 Feb 2014)

Why not open the draft 14/15 calendar? The link is at the bottom of the NC home page and is open to all.


----------



## Bzzliteyr (28 Feb 2014)

Capt. Happy said:
			
		

> Why not open the draft 14/15 calendar? The link is at the bottom of the NC home page and is open to all.



As I said in my example. What's in the draft isn't exactly what you'll see available. Of course, if you're looking for generic course names then it'll be good enough. Specific dates and locations? I wouldn't guarantee anything.


----------



## 392 (1 Mar 2014)

I can't speak for the rest of CTC, but if the other schools are even close to CFSME, then that draft calendar is updated regularly and is bake to be used for semi-accurate planning. The last I heard, the 14/15 NC should be going live in the next week or so.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (1 Mar 2014)

I know CFSME-RETS schedule is pretty much carved in stone .....


----------



## Bzzliteyr (1 Mar 2014)

The engineer school is known for its precision.


----------



## 392 (4 Mar 2014)

Bzzliteyr said:
			
		

> The engineer school is known for its precision.



I hope that was sarcasm - this place is ANYTHING but precise 

FWIW, when I got to my desk this am, there was an email waiting stating the NC for 14/15 is now in stone and being uploaded.


----------

